# Who uses Sodium Nitrate



## Ky.Sam (Jul 7, 2007)

How many members use sodium nitrate? If you use it what do you pay for it? 

Right now I use Nitrate of soda 16-0-0 4lbs. cost $7.50 usd

I might have found a place to get it for about 70 cents a lb.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2007)

What is it? Fertilizer grade? Great price. Where is it available at that price?


----------



## Ky.Sam (Jul 8, 2007)

www.standardceramic.com It is a pottery supply website.

Click on distributors to see if there is one in your state.


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sodium Nitrate is simply NOT available in the UK for retail....

I can get Potassium Nitrate... about £10/Kilo delivered...
Can this be used instead of Sodium Nitrate to make the poor mans AR?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2007)

Hilld2k,

Noxx has used potassium nitrate for this recipe with success. Other members report poor yields using potassium nitrate.

You can convert either nitrate to 50% nitric acid using my nitric acid recipe. Here's the link to the process:

Making Nitric

This acid in turn can be used to make true AR with the standard 4:1 recipe (HCl:HNO3).

Steve


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank You Steve,

I have printed off your recipe and I am now off to buy some kNO3 to to add to my supplies...


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, I always use Potassium Nitrate and it's working great.


----------



## badastro (Sep 8, 2007)

Where do you get sodium nitrate in bulk? I can only get 4 pound bags at $1.50/pound as Hi-Yield brand fertilizer.

Where do you get bulk clean urea? I once got a 50 pound bag at Lowes, but it was full of rocks


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 8, 2007)

I get mine at www.skylighter.com

If you live near an industrial area you can buy 50# bags dirt cheap too.

Steve


----------



## badastro (Sep 9, 2007)

Ughhhhhhhhh it's horribly expensive at skylighter..........

How much do the 50 pound bags cost? What kind of places sell them?


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 9, 2007)

The large bags can be found at agriculture supply dealers, like seed and feed outlets. Large chemical suppliers may sell them also. I googled "sodium nitrate " + 50 lb and found many suppliers. You could narrow the search further by putting your states name in the search.

You can also regenerate your spent sodium nitrate using sodium bases added to the metal nitrate by products. I'm working on some videos of this very thing in the near future. I've made a few posts in the past on the subject.

Steve


----------



## Joe (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought sodium nitrate online. Bonide: Soda of Nitrate. I coulnd't find it in stores where I am located. Lowes and some wal-marts sell Spectracide: Stump Remover. It is almost pure potassium nitrate.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea Joe, could be the almost part would cause you troubles.
Wow Steve, so we can regenerate the nitrates huh. So maybe by adding the sodium sulfate left over from your great reciepe for making nitric to say, some copper nitrate left overs? Hope this doesn't spoil your video....
Randy


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 10, 2007)

Not that it helps us on this side of the pond, and this is in bulk, but, I noticed a plant in India that sells sodium nitrate for less than 25 cents a pound, and 60 percent nitric for around 80 cents a gallon. I think it may even be cheaper in China......o well....


----------



## Joe (Sep 12, 2007)

I checked out the Spectracide potassium nitrate online. It was listed as 99%. I'm not sure of the source. It was probably the common household chemicals site. 
I buy 30% nitric at a dairy specialist facility for $5.00/gallon. 30% sulfuric at the battery shop is the same price. There are some electronic fab shops in my area. I haven't tried, but they might sell some good stuff although not as good as good as the other side of the pond.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 7, 2007)

Bulk, clean urea.... 25kg bags, approx. $30 from Univar. They only do bulk, and usually only sell to businesses. Of course, if you have a small business, yer in  Also other chems like oxalic acid, citric acid, all in 30 - 50 lb bags. For smaller quantities you might try Anachemia (pricey), Sigma_Aldrich, or Cole-Parmer. They all have websites, with sigma and cole being the easiest to get prices from. Anachemia will almost always be higher than sigma or cole. Hope this helps.
Cheers, Stu


----------



## eagle2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Badastro; If you got Urea full of rocks at Lowes, try dissolving it in distilled water. Then filter it, getting rid of the insoluble junk. After that just slowly evaporate it and you should get a usable powder.

Al


----------

